# Sacramento Schutzhund Club



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Just getting word that there is new club in the Sacramento Area. Located at 10395 Browning Rd, Elverta, CA. We lease the field from Tug Dogz Inc.We formed on September 1st of 2014. We train on Thursdays at 5 pm, and Sundays at 9 am. 

The field is fenced. it's a bout 300' x 175'. We have ample parking (no shade) their is running potable water, a porta-a-john, 120 AC power. We have lights for night training. We just erected the first light pole, so Just the 6th blind and a 1/4 of the field is lit. We are working on adding more lights as we speak. We have all the field equipment (blinds, jump, A frame) we have a tie pole at each end of the field. 

We have applied for Membership to the AWMA. Awaiting Approval, but have the blessing of our regional director to become a full member club. We have already hosted a successful seminar with Marko Koskensalo. The club is a non-proft. Requiring probationary members to pay dues month to month, and full members to pay dues annually. 

We have 9 full members as of now, with a limit of 12. 

Membership is open. Probationary members are required to work toward IPO titles and compete. Be willing to work in a club that is altruistic supporting all other club members working toward titles and competition. Help with club chores and events. Be a good ambassador of IPO and working dogs in general. Represent their dog and breed in a honorable fashion. Attend training on a regular basis. Carry personal liability insurance of at least 100k. (most homeowners and/or renters insurance policies will suffice...check with your insurance company) All breeds welcome.

We will train members interested in helper work after they have shown they are dedicated to the sport and the club.

Visitors are welcome, just let us know prior to coming that you wish to come out....just to make sure we are there.

The club is insured through Sportsman's. 

If interested contact [email protected]


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new club.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks Bob!


----------

